# Cramps!



## faight (Feb 18, 2017)

Everyday I get cramps in my feet. 
I take salt and prescription potassium pills. 
A little green veggies and veggie substitutes. 
I have plenty of water & multivitamins.
What else can I do?


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 18, 2017)

Talk to a physician. Could be related to other health issues if changing your diet and supplements have not helped.


----------



## psych (Feb 28, 2017)

weight gain? Any lower leg edema?


----------



## custom creation (Feb 28, 2017)

Mine do very bad when I'm on clen


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh man dont get me started on the clen cramps! I get them in my fucking palms, forearms and calves.


----------



## custom creation (Feb 28, 2017)

The calves are the worst. I shake really bad while I sleep

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Mar 4, 2017)

I have bad cramps every day


----------



## faight (Mar 9, 2017)

This morning I woke up because my calves were LOCKED.  Hurt so bad!


----------



## BigBob (Mar 9, 2017)

faight said:


> This morning I woke up because my calves were LOCKED.  Hurt so bad!


More water and taurine usually helps. .50 ounces of water per lb. Of bodyweight. I hate those cramps.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 19, 2017)

Using TAURINE and upping water intake should help. Eating a banana daily can help a great deal too.


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

Caused by dehydration, electrolyte imbalance, and steroid(s) being used.


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

Drink plenty of water and eat various fruits/vegetables.


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 6, 2017)

I would stop the potassium. Very rarely are cramps caused by not enough potassium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Jun 14, 2017)

Dude just get pedyalyte mixes...very cheap and no sugar. Or buy the drinks, go with walgreens or target brand save money. Dollar stores also have their own brand which are a fuckin dollar and the same fuckin thing....


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 30, 2017)

Pickle juice is a good one.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 30, 2017)

My sister swears by pickle juice.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 31, 2017)

Sodium, taurine, coconut water.


----------



## Viking (Nov 1, 2017)

psych said:


> Dude just get pedyalyte mixes...very cheap and no sugar. Or buy the drinks, go with walgreens or target brand save money. Dollar stores also have their own brand which are a fuckin dollar and the same fuckin thing....



This is the easy option and what I would recommend.


----------



## Victory (Nov 1, 2017)

I get muscle spasms in my abs and arms sometimes so will make sure I am getting in enough electrolyes and fluids.


----------

